
Show HN: Node CI with Wercker and Heroku - phoenixbox
https://medium.com/product-engineering/continuous-integration-with-wercker-e5d23b65cf7b#.9w385g2xo
======
phoenixbox
Multi env CI sometimes trips me up. Here I have an example node app that you
can use to setup CI for your team, with step by step instructions

------
styfle
See the word "wercker" is hurting my eyes. It's even hard to type :P

~~~
phoenixbox
werckin hard or hardly werckin amirite :/

